# Need help choosing arrows



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Now that I am getting the Hoyt rampage I am wondering if I should stay with my gold tip 7595 arrows or if there are better ones on the market that I should be looking into? I have a 30.5 draw length and I shoot 100 grain tips..

Thoughts???

Aaron


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I shoot the XT 7595's but both ends off evenly to get a PRO straightness and call it a day. I have loved my GT. I have a 28" draw (27" arrow length) with the same tip weight and they shoot great. What lbs are you shooting?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

5575 gold tips in the pro as well.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

I shoot 72lbs! I do love my 7595's as well! Maybe I will just get me a new dozen!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I am a big fan of FMJs...mainly for the weight and smaller diameter. If you've got plenty of money to spend I would go straight for the A/C/C pro hunters...


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Easton Axis or FMJ. The A/C/C ar great as well.


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

The first ? I would ask you is how do your gold tips shoot? Have you paper tuned them? If so and they are shooting straight then there is absolutely no reason to change. I love the Gold Tip arrows because for the straightness and construction compared to other brands they seem to be the best priced. I shoot 73 lbs and when paper tuning my bow I found that the spine stiffness was too much with the 75-95. I could not get it to paper tune. So I went back to the 55-75 and everything with getting it tuned fell into place. Don't fret over new arrows if what you have are shooting the way they should be. -Good Luck


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

I have some new FMJ's I could give you a good deal on. PM if interested.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

I use Easton FMJ and love them. I have some new FMJ's I could give you a good deal on. Shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

bearhntr said:


> The first ? I would ask you is how do your gold tips shoot? Have you paper tuned them? If so and they are shooting straight then there is absolutely no reason to change. I love the Gold Tip arrows because for the straightness and construction compared to other brands they seem to be the best priced. I shoot 73 lbs and when paper tuning my bow I found that the spine stiffness was too much with the 75-95. I could not get it to paper tune. So I went back to the 55-75 and everything with getting it tuned fell into place. Don't fret over new arrows if what you have are shooting the way they should be. -Good Luck


Yeah, I have paper tuned them and to be quite honest I LOVE the Gold Tips...I was just wondering due to it being 4 or 5 years since looking into arrrows if their was a different arrow brand that I should be looking at... I guess you can call me ignorant because I like the Gold Tip brand and support them due to them being a Utah company.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

tallbuck said:


> . I guess you can call me ignorant because I like the Gold Tip brand and support them due to them being a Utah company.


People are you going tell you that they are not a Utah company. But I would stay with them


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

FMJ. And they pull out of 3D targets real nice !


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I have been shooting the Kinetic 400's by Gold Tip, and they are shooting really well. Before that I shot some PSE Radial X-weaves, and they are very good. Before those I shot FMJ's by Easton, and though heavy they too were good... I think my fav's are the Gold Tip XT Hunter shafts or the Kinetics of all the brands/styles I've tried over the years.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Any opinion on the Carbon Express Maximas? I was considering them, but I want to do a little research before I drop that much dough on arrows.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I shoot X-Weave Pro's and I love them. I have been amazed at the punishment that have been able to take.


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

Gold tip xt hunters, I love them and until an arrow can aim it's self I will not change.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Flyfishn247 said:


> Any opinion on the Carbon Express Maximas? I was considering them, but I want to do a little research before I drop that much dough on arrows.


I used to be a disciple of the Holy Church of Goldtip, but I strayed from the path of righteousness and bought a half dozen Maximas 4 years ago. Now I'm a damned Carbon Express heretic.

Yup, they're expensive. Hurts when I lose one...the wages of sin, I guess. But I've never busted one and EVERY Maxima flies exactly the same. That sure wasn't my experience with Goldtips. Next I'll be dancing nekked under the full moon, I suppose. Oh, wait, on second thought, I've already done that.

It all comes down to where you put your faith. But Maximas fly straighter and faster than any arrow on the market, and that's Gospel.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Gaston said:


> FMJ. And they pull out of 3D targets real nice !


Yep.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Flyfishn247 said:
> 
> 
> > Any opinion on the Carbon Express Maximas? I was considering them, but I want to do a little research before I drop that much dough on arrows.
> ...


Thanks Finn, I too will have to stray away from the Church of Goldtip and try my hand at sticking a big bull with a Maxima this year. With the prospect of my next tag being during my retirement, I want any advantage I can get this year. Thanks for the reply.


----------

